# Baby dove for adoption



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone!
I have a 2 and half month old white ringneck dove available for adoption. I think she's a girl, but not 100% sure yet. I live in Ontario, Canada. If you're interested please let me know


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi there, I read your post today and I have one male pet pigeon who does not have a mate. I have been looking at adopting another for a lifetime mate for this guy. If you have not yet found a home for this little girl, please feel free to contact me. My bird lives in our home and has a couple of nest that he loves. He also stays in a ledge in our bedroom at night that is for him. 

I am willing to fill out an adoption form so you know exactly the kind of home she would go to. 

Thank you, 
Laurie


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Laurie,
Sorry, but she's already been adopted. Hope you do find a mate for your pigeon soon


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Glad you found a home, Poofybird!

I have heard that it's not a good idea to mix pigeons and doves...


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh.... glad to hear that she found a home. 
I just did another post, so we will just see.  

Goose is Awsome... but I think he is a bit confused about our relationship... Im already married and he is a BIRD. hehehe. 

Thanks Guys!~


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Baby Goose said:


> Oh.... glad to hear that she found a home.
> I just did another post, so we will just see.
> 
> Goose is Awsome... but I think he is a bit confused about our relationship... Im already married and he is a BIRD. hehehe.
> ...


ROFL...doesn't matter if you are already married, Laurie...it's an "inter-species" thing... Once chosen, YOU are IT!

I am NOT married and am ideally suited to be Squeaks' mate - FOR a human! 

(I say that BEFORE any of you start wondering what I've got that others don't!!  )


----------

